# Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel



## maciek_pl (9 November 2006)

Hallo Leute!!
Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Internetverbindung.
Ich habe ein DLink Modem an dem PC meines Dads angeschlossen. Bei ihm läuft das Internet einwandfrei.
Aber wenn ich durch meinen PC oder durch meinen Laptop ins Internet gehe dann fliege ich manchmal einfach so raus. Es gibt Tage an denen ich nicht einmal rausfliege und Tage an denen das 10 mal passiert. Ich muss anschließend immer zu dem Router laufen den Stecker ziehen und ihn wieder reintun. Nur so kann ich mein Internet wieder zum laufen bringen. Ich habe gedacht das das vielleich daran liegt das ich kein Netzwerkschlüssel habe aber ich weiß leider überhaupt nicht wie das geht. Ich habe gerade eben nachgeguckt aber habs nicht gefunden. Ich denke nich das es an dem Empfang liegt weil mein Empfang immer gut bis sehr gut ist.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen.
Ich bedank mich schon mal im vorraus!!! DANKE


----------



## Fifty (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Hall maciek

deine Anfrage ist ja schon älter und vielleicht hast du das Problem schon gelöst.

Wir haben hier den Router 154 DSL von T-Online und 5 Pc`s hängen dran.
Das Problem mit dem "rausfliegen" haben wir auch öfters. Ich vermute mal, dass es eine Art Überlastung ist..?? Bin kein Profi. Wir starten dann auch den Router neu, wobei ich nicht das Stromkabel ziehe sondern hinten am Router den Power Knopf drücke.

Ich habe mich auch mit Leuten unterhalten, die ihr WLan von anderen Anbietern haben. Das "rausfliegen" ist auch denen bekannt.

Vielleicht meldet sich hier noch ein Profi, würde mich auch interessieren.

Und ich hänge noch eine Frage für mich dran: Der zuletzt angemeldete PC, also Nummer 5 im Router hat oft das Problem, dass keine Seiten aufgebaut werden.?????Er versucht es, bricht es dann aber wegen Zeitüberschreitung ab.Das Gezetere hier zu Hause ist dann immer groß, wenn ausgerechnet der jüngste Sohn keine Inet verbindung bekommt und dann meinen PC beschlagnahmt....lach..
Komisch ist, dass dieses Phänomen nicht immer auftaucht und total unabhängig davon ist, ob 1 oder alle online sind:roll: :roll: 

Was man nicht alles wissen und lernen muss....

Gruß
Karin


----------



## maciek_pl (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Hey danke für deine Antwort!
Ich hab das Problem immer noch nicht gelöst...
Aber das mit dem Seitenaufbau...da kann ich mich anschließen.
Wenn ich im Internet surfe kommt es auch oft dazu das er die Seiten nicht mehr öffnet oder seeehr langsam.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*



maciek_pl schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Internet surfe kommt es auch oft dazu das er die Seiten nicht mehr öffnet


Irgendwo gibt es die Einstellung "Bezug der IP-Adresse" und die muss auf automatisch stehen. Evtl. kann dir jmd. weiter helfen, der weiß, was ich damit meine.


----------



## Fifty (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

@ Reducal,

gerade damit haben wir eine neue und andere Erfahrung gemacht. Bei dem PC  wo das Internet Super/schlecht/gar nicht läuft, ( an letzter, 5. Stelle im Router )haben wir genau das geändert. Nämlich von automatisch beziehen, haben wir eine IP fest zugeordnet. Seitdem läuft es besser. 

Der zuletzt angemeldete PC hat halt seine "Mucken" mit dem Inet. Warum, haben wir noch nicht rausgefunden. 

Das mit dem "Rausfliegen" ist aber wohl ein gängiges Problem.Und dann fliegen wir auch alle gemeinsam raus.:-p :-p 

Mein PC...das unberechenbare "Wesen"

Gruß Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

wo genau steht das denn mit dem automatisch beziehen ich habe nämlich auch dieses problem das ich alle 2min zum router laufen muss und ein kabel rausziehen muss (habe nen netgear router )


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Hier mal eine Antwort meines Providers, als ich ähnliche Probleme hatte.





> Möglicherweise schafft ein Reset des Modem und eventuell Router  Abhilfe.
> 
> Probleme können  sein:
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Antwort meines Providers, als ich ähnliche Probleme hatte.


Aus dem Grund hab ich mittlerweile drei DNS-Server laufen. Gerade da scheinen viele Provider einfach zu sparen.


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Aber doch nicht T-Online. Tz,tz,tz...


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

...nö, so einen Support bekommt man nur bei kleineren Providern.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Hallo zusammen,

fand übers Suchen diese Fragestellung und möchte mich anschließen, da ich ein ähnliches ungelöstes Problem habe: Bei mir ist es noch härter, meine DNS Serveradresse wird mir von was auch immer, von automatisch auf fest eingestellt verändert so daß ich nicht ins Netz komme,. Ich muß dann die Einstellung jedesmal wieder auf automatisch verändern.
Weiß jemand Rat

Gruß
Ecki


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Dieses Problem stellt sich z. B., wenn man das T-Online-Startcenter installiert hat, dass aber eigentlich gar nicht verwenden will.

Gehe mal folgendermaßen (bei WIN XP) vor:

Systemsteuerung
Netzwerkverbindungen (dort Auswahl der gewünschten Verbindung)
Eigenschaften
Internetprotokoll markieren (keine Häckchen verändern)
Eigenschaften
"IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen" auswählen


----------



## Ecki07 (15 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Tja, erst einmal nie wieder t-online 
und dann, genau das ist ja das Problem, selbst wenn ich die automatische DNS-Serveradresse anklicke, wird es vom Programm übernommen, ich komme ins Netz aber nachdem der PC ausgeschaltet wurde , ich ihn wieder aktiviere habe ich wieder eine falsche Ip-Adresse. es ist schon komisch. Ich vermute, dass mir das DSL-Modem die Adresse reinhaut und werde der Sache mal nachgehen:wall:
Erst mal vielen Dank
Ecki


----------



## Fifty (15 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*



Ecki07 schrieb:


> Tja, erst einmal nie wieder t-online
> und dann, genau das ist ja das Problem, selbst wenn ich die automatische DNS-Serveradresse anklicke, wird es vom Programm übernommen, ich komme ins Netz aber nachdem der PC ausgeschaltet wurde , ich ihn wieder aktiviere habe ich wieder eine falsche Ip-Adresse. es ist schon komisch. Ich vermute, dass mir das DSL-Modem die Adresse reinhaut und werde der Sache mal nachgehen:wall:
> Erst mal vielen Dank
> Ecki



Hallo Ecki,

wir haben seit 4 Jahren T-Online. Den 154 DSL Router. Meine Söhne T-Sinus Data 154 am PC und ich die 154 card. Also bei uns läuft es meist super.
das mit der falschen IP "reinhauen" haben wir abwechseln aber auch.

Und vor allem, seit die Nachbarn auch WLAN von t-online haben. Ob da ein zusammenhang besteht, keine Ahnung.

Wenn ich nicht online komme weil ich eine falsche IP hab mach ich Folgendes:
In der Leiste das grüne Käst´chen anklicken. Rechtsklick. Anzeigen. Dann
1.IP aktualisieren
2.Netzwekverbindung aktualisieren 

Wenn beides nicht hilft, was selten der Fall ist, neu starten.Wenn du IP automatisch beziehen drin hast, hast du nach dem neustart die korekkte IP.

Also wir können nicht meckern über T.online, es funzt.

Gruß


----------



## Devilfrank (15 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Wenn der Nachbar auf demselben Kanal (WLAN/ Werkseinstellung) arbeitet, kann das vorkommen.
Hier hilft der Kanalwechsel am Router.


----------



## Fifty (15 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Wenn der Nachbar auf demselben Kanal (WLAN/ Werkseinstellung) arbeitet, kann das vorkommen.
> Hier hilft der Kanalwechsel am Router.



Ohh...danke für den Tip,:-p 
 da muss ich echt mal schauen, könnte sein.
Nachbarn haben seit ca. 4 Wochen WLAN (T-Online), seither-natürlich verschlüsselt-zeigt es deren Router immer in unserem Netzwerk mit an. Gut möglich, dass da die falsche IP herkommt.Wer sucht der findet....
Gruß karin


----------



## Ecki07 (16 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*



Fifty schrieb:


> Ohh...danke für den Tip,:-p
> da muss ich echt mal schauen, könnte sein.
> Nachbarn haben seit ca. 4 Wochen WLAN (T-Online), seither-natürlich verschlüsselt-zeigt es deren Router immer in unserem Netzwerk mit an. Gut möglich, dass da die falsche IP herkommt.Wer sucht der findet....
> Gruß karin


Das ist wirklich ein heißer Tipp, werde auch mal nachschauen. Ich vermute dass es ein USB-Adapter ist, der hier die falsche IP-DNS Adresse rüberbringt. Karin welches grüne Kästchen meinst du, würde gerne auch mal deine Variante ausprobieren?

Gruß Ecki


----------



## Fifty (16 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*



Ecki07 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein heißer Tipp, werde auch mal nachschauen. Ich vermute dass es ein USB-Adapter ist, der hier die falsche IP-DNS Adresse rüberbringt. Karin welches grüne Kästchen meinst du, würde gerne auch mal deine Variante ausprobieren?
> 
> Gruß Ecki



Hallo Ecki

In der Taskleiste hab ich ein grünes "Computer´chen", das ist grün, wenn ich verbunden bin. Da kannst du deine Einstellungen angucken. Mit Rechsklick draufgehen und auf "Anzeigen" klicken.Bei Einstellungen muss die Übertragungsrate auch auf Auto(matisch) sein.Dieses Computerchen ist nach der Installation automatisch in der Taskleiste.

manchmal hilft auch eine De/Neuinstallation. Also bei uns-wir hängen zu fünft dran am Router- klappt alles. Bis auf hier und da die falsche IP.

hab eben aber nachgeschaut. Nachbarn sind auf Kanal 6 wir auf Kanal 11. daran liegta also nicht, dass ab und zu die falsche IP auftaucht.

Aber mit dem aktualisieren, wie ich schon oben beschrieben habe, klappt das meist. oder neustart. Tja....Technik....:scherzkeks: 

Gruß Karin


----------



## Devilfrank (16 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*



Ecki07 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ein heißer Tipp, werde auch mal nachschauen. Ich vermute dass es ein USB-Adapter ist, der hier die falsche IP-DNS Adresse rüberbringt. Karin welches grüne Kästchen meinst du, würde gerne auch mal deine Variante ausprobieren?
> 
> Gruß Ecki





Hier gehts auch a bisserl durcheinander. Der Kanalwechsel hilft in der Regel nur, wenn DHCP aktiviert ist und die IP-Adresse automatisch bezogen werden soll. Sollte das nicht funzen, nach einem Update für den Router schauen.

Die DNS-Konfiguration ist wieder was anderes. Wenn hier ständig die DNS-IP fest eingestellt wird, hilft folgendes:

Eventuell erstmal SP2 installieren und updaten. Sollte das schon geschehen sein, dann nachschauen, ob denn DHCP-Client und DNS-Client automatisch gestartet werden. Hierzu unter Systemsteuerung\Verwaltung\Dienste nachsehen (s. Screen 1). Starten beide Clients automatisch, dann hilft die De-Installation des TCP-Treibers. Hierzu ist der Gerätemanager aufzurufen. (Systemsteuerung\System\Hardware\Gerätemanager). Dann unter dem Kartenreiter "Ansicht" sind die "ausgeblendeten Geräte" einzublenden und "Nicht-PNP-Treiber" auszuwählen. Dort ist der TCP-Protokolltreiber zu finden (s Screen 2) und zu entfernen. Danach ist der Rechner *zweimal* neu zu starten. Windows wird den Protokolltreiber wiederherstellen. Ggf. CD bereithalten.


----------



## Ecki07 (20 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Hallo,
also, das Problem hat sich gelöst - wie auch immer. Entweder ist der Nachbar ausgezogen oder ich habe irgendwie das richtige getan, bewußt ist mir nur ein Update vom DSL-Router. 
Vielen Dank euch allen und vielleicht bis zu einem nächsten Mal
Ecki


----------



## Fifty (20 März 2007)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*



Ecki07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also, das Problem hat sich gelöst - wie auch immer. Entweder ist der Nachbar ausgezogen oder ich habe irgendwie das richtige getan, bewußt ist mir nur ein Update vom DSL-Router.
> Vielen Dank euch allen und vielleicht bis zu einem nächsten Mal
> Ecki




Na super....
Möglich wär ja auch, dass dein (irgendein) Nachbar auf deinem Kanal war.s.o.
Entweder er hat das/sein Problem gelöst oder du mit dem Router Update.

Wir haben das "Problem" auch nur sporadisch. Ich vermute schon stark, dass das mit Nachbars zusammenhängt....die hatten anfangs auch nicht den Durchblick.

Wie auch immer...machnches Problem löst sich von alleine...ist doch KLASSE:-p 
Hauptsache es geht...

LG Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2008)

*Problem bei T-online 6.0 mit Windows Vista*

Hab seit 2 wochen neuen laptop mit windows vista. ich bin im moment dabei wlan einzurichten allerdings funktioniert das ganze nich so richtig. das startcenter zeigt mir zwar online an, allerdings kann ich keine seiten öffnen, d.h. der browser kann keine seiten anzeigen.
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? weiß echt nicht weiter...
viel dank


----------



## Devilfrank (7 März 2008)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Der beste Weg ist sicherlich die technische Hotline von T-Online.
Meistens scheitert es jedoch am Access-Finder der T-Online Software. Diesen am besten de-installieren und die WLAN-Suche der Windows-Steuerung überlassen.


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2008)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Falls das eine neue Installation ist - wurde der Router einmalig (gemäß Anleitung) per Netzwerkkabel mit den Zugangsdaten überhaupt konfiguriert? Dann, steckt das Netzwerkkabel noch drin? Wenn ja, bitte trennen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

Also ich komme garnicht ins inet wil angeblich der schlüssel falsch ist die reichweite nicht stimmt und ssid nicht passt habe stick fritz ps. ich brauche hilfe will endlich WarRock zocken plsssssssssssssssss


----------



## Heiko (27 September 2008)

*AW: Probleme bei WLAN und Netzwerkschlüssel*

[ir]
Schön, dass Du Dein Problem so detailgenau schilderst. Damit machst Du es uns sehr leicht, Dir kompetent zu antworten.
[/ir]


----------

